# Καναρίνια > Ράτσες > Χρώματος >  Πρότυπα λιποχρωμικών μωσαικών καναρινιών

## xXx

η μία φωτογραφία είναι για τα αρσενικά και η δεύτερη για τα θηλυκά!

----------


## Duffy

Μοιαζει παρα πολυ με το δικο μου,τον Duffy.

----------


## tasrek

Πωπω αδερφέ μου άναψες φωτιές. Περιμένω τις νεες γέννες για να αγοράσω ένα ζευγάρι.  ::  

Να σε ρωτήσω όμως τα εξωτερικά χαρακτηριστικα που παρουσιάζεις είναι απολύτως αναγκαία για να περιλάβεις στην ράτσα ένα πουλί με αυτές τις αποχρώσεις;

Σε περίπτωση π.χ. που έχει διαφορετικά "μπαλώματα" δεν είναι αποδεκτά ως εκπρόσωποι της ράτσας;

----------


## xXx

tasrek αυτά είναι τα πρότυπα των κόκκινων μωσαικών δηλαδή σύμφωνα με αυτούς που κρίνουν τα πουλιά στους διαγωνισμούς των συλλόγων...βέβαια με την πάροδο των ετών έχουμε μικρές μεταβολές στα ''πρέπει'' τους...σε περίπτωση που τα ''μπαλώματα'' όπως τα αποκάλεσες   ::   δεν είναι όπως στις φωτογραφίες τα πουλιά παρεκκλίνουν από το ιδανικό της ράτσας και σε περίπτωση διαγωνισμού χάνουν πόντους

----------


## giorgakos

ρε παιδιά να ρωτήσω κάτι..?
καναρίνια κόκκινα μωσαϊκά χρειάζονται "αυγοτροφη" κόκκινη για να βαφτεί η μάσκα στη "πτερορια"..?

----------


## xXx

...και όχι μόνο στην πτερόρροια...τα ξεκινάνε πιο νωρίς, ανάλογα με τον εκτροφέα δε, αυτό κυμαίνεται από τις 45 έως και τις 70 ημέρες (το πότε αρχίζουν το βάψιμο εννοώ).....η πτερόρροια αρχίζει στις 90 ημέρες περίπου!

----------


## giorgakos

καλά αφού τα μωσαϊκά είναι υποτίθεται θέμα
γονιδίων το χρώμα και  ο χορός που καλύπτεται

----------


## xXx

...και τι σχέση έχει αυτό??αν θέλεις να κατεβάσεις πουλιά σε διαγωνισμό δεν μπορείς να τα έχεις με μάσκες σκούρο κίτρινο-πορτοκαλί, πρέπει να τις κοκκινίσεις έντονα!

----------


## Avdiritis

Βασίλη να υποθέσω πως στη κατηγορία των "μπαλωμάτων" που έχουν μεταφερθεί και δεν έχουν κρατήσει τα κύρια χαρακτηριστικά ανοίκει και το δικό μου ζευγάρι έτσι? Όχι πως με ενοχλεί, δε πρόκειται να κατέβω σε διαγωνισμό, αλλά μια επισήμανση κάνω  ::

----------


## xXx

Βαγγέλη ότι βλέπεις στα πουλάκια σου το οποίο παρεκκλίνει από τις φωτογραφίες της πρώτης δημοσίευσης αυτού του ποστ στο θέμα της κατανομής του λιποχρώματος (κόκκινο στα εδώ πουλιά) είναι λάθος σημεία!

----------

